# unemployement insurance



## henneno (Dec 15, 2015)

Lets say a person makes about 7 million yen for 2 years at the age of 35. How much roughly will this person get per month in unemployment insurance?

I know the total also depended on the situation of the person, but I'm looking for a rough estimate here.


Also, lets say this person need to leave Japan for awhile(2-3months) to go back to home country to find job, will we still get paid while s/he is not in Japan?


----------



## myrrh (May 21, 2016)

henneno said:


> Lets say a person makes about 7 million yen for 2 years at the age of 35. How much roughly will this person get per month in unemployment insurance?
> 
> I know the total also depended on the situation of the person, but I'm looking for a rough estimate here.
> 
> ...


This link covers many of the important details:

http://osaka-roudoukyoku.jsite.mhlw.go.jp/library/osaka-roudoukyoku/topic/employment_insurance_system.pdf

Basically, you will receive the ¥7,775 per day maximum. Note that you need to show up and demonstrate that you are actively searching for a new job--either weekly or monthly, depending on the prefecture. If you don't show up even once, they will stop your payments immediately, and you will have no way of getting them started again. Accordingly, leaving Japan for "2-3 months" during this time would not be a good idea.


----------

